# Pete Postlethwaite



## Foxbat (Jan 4, 2011)

Has died of cancer. 
The world has lost one of the finest actors of his generation.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 4, 2011)

*RIP.*

One of the best character actors of the last thirty years, he had that knack of being himself in every part he played, without making every part into Pete Postlethwaite.

_Brassed Off_ was instrumental (hah!) in my return to playing in a brass band after forty years, and we play this, so in personal tribute:


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jan 4, 2011)

A very sad loss indeed, with a few genre credits to his name as well, most recently Clash of the Titans and Soloman Kane and, of course, Alien3.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 4, 2011)

Devastating news to hear first thing this morning. One quote I keep seeing around the place is from Steven Spielberg, calling him the best actor in the world. He definitely had to be close. Rest in peace, Pete.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeh I heard about this last night I think. He was a fine actor, particularly in one of my favourite films of the 90s, In The Name Of The Father.

R.I.P.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 4, 2011)

I loved him as Obadiah Hakeswill in sharp, and it shows his amazing ability to act when he can go from such a nasty bit of work like that to acting in 'Lost for words' which had a tear rolling down my cheek (the bit when he took her for an ice cream)

R.I.P.you were a great man.


----------



## Tansy (Jan 4, 2011)

Amazing actor and he will be much missed, his body of work is amazing. I was always watching to see where he would pop up next


----------



## Starbeast (Jan 5, 2011)

Pete Postlethwaite was an excellent actor that I will miss, he is in two of my favorite movies that I like to watch often, _Split Second _& _Alien 3._


----------



## ravenus (Jan 5, 2011)

He was an actor with some really fine turns to his credit.


----------



## steve12553 (Jan 6, 2011)

Saw him last year in *the Town*. I really enjoyed him as an actor but he'll always be Mr. Kobishi to me.


----------



## mosaix (Jan 6, 2011)

In the irritating world of 'celebrity' he stood out as a genuinely likeable person without any pretensions - and there aren't many you can say that about.


----------



## Captain Campion (Jan 6, 2011)

He's one of those actors that I always sort of took for granted; whenever he appeared in a film he handled his characters seemingly effortlessly; naturally. 

It seemed to me he never received much credit for how his presence elevated films, even when he was not the focus. I also saw The Town recently and, again, he added that extra bit to a movie in just a few short scenes.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Jan 7, 2011)

RIP Pete. What a loss. Well said Captain Campion.


----------

